# GeoColumn for Geothermal Heat Pump



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Has anyone seen this before? Seems like a good idea to me and was wondering what others think about it. 

http://www.geoenergyusa.com/index.html

Seems like its a replacement for digging huge amounts of your yard up or using your water supply for geothermal systems. Looks more appropriate for a retrofit install than anything I have seen before, which makes me wonder why I haven't seen or heard anything about it previously. 

Thanks!


----------

